# What is Full-time/Class B work with the Army Reserves??



## Biggoals2bdone (24 Mar 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but i'm very curious about this.

I am not some newby, straight off civvy street. I am currently a serving member.

I never did Army Reserves, when i was younger, i went the Naval Reserves route, and i know Naval reservists, can get full time work year round, whether thats doing clerk work, on base/land work, or going out to sea.  I also know the Air Reserves is pretty easy to get full time work, since they are mostly integrated with the reg force pers on their bases.

I'm just wondering though, for the army reserves, specifically the combat arms reserve units, what they do during the year, if they want to work full time, BESIDES tours overseas...doesn't seem like there is much opportunity, but then again i could just totally be uneducated on the topic.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2008)

Yes there is full-time Class B out there for Reservists.  One can find competitions posted for a wide variety of jobs, from RMS Clerk at a Reserve Unit, or Backfill at a Reg Force Unit, to File Mgr at a CFRC, etc.  One only has to look at the Class B posns being posted.  They will post posns for all ranks.  They are accessible on the DIN.

Sometimes you can get lucky and find a site on the Internet like this one that gives you some idea of what kinds of employment there are:

http://www.army.gc.ca/lfwa/res_emp.htm


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (24 Mar 2008)

Not to sound rude, but being that I have reserve experience...I know that there are Class B contracts.

And I also said I was more curious about the Combat Arms reserve units.  AKA...can you get a 3 year Class B contract, as a reserve infanteer? If so what do you do?  what are your duties?

I asked specifically for Combat arms, because I know other trades can get contracts fairly easily, but it just seems to me that for an Infanteer or trooper, that aside from going overseas, employment opportunities are not great.

I am not talking just summer employment either, but full time year long.

just to reitirate...I am not JUST asking if 3 year full time CLASS B (NOT C) contracts exist for for Infanteers or other combat trades, but also what do they do.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2008)

There are lots of those but usually you are employed outside your trade. 

For example there is a 3yr Class B Contract in Kingston working as a QM Assistant for CFJSG HQ.

EDITED TO FIX GRAMMER


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (24 Mar 2008)

Biggoals, to further answer your last question - "Yes."

In addition to what NFLD Sapper posted, other Cbt A jobs are sometimes MATA/PATA backfills for existing jobs in Reg F units, Combat Storeman jobs, GD jobs, various CBG, Area or higher HQ jobs such as Comd's driver, RSMs assistant or ops support clerk type jobs, augmenatation to the Inf/Armd/Arty/Engr School as demo platoon, veh drivers, training support, CFRC jobs as recruiters or support (usually for at least MCpl +), fulltime course support staff for Res courses (CBG Battleschools), training support for courses at CFLAWS (formerly CPC) and various duties such as Range Control at various Area Training Centres or CRPTC in Ottawa.  For Class B jobs, if you have the skills the hirer is looking for then you can apply for nearly any job - check the job postings on the DIN as George Wallace suggested.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes there is full-time Class B out there for Reservists. ..........  One only has to look at the Class B posns being posted.  They will post posns for all ranks.  They are accessible on the DIN.
> 
> Sometimes you can get lucky and find a site on the Internet like this one that gives you some idea of what kinds of employment there are:
> 
> http://www.army.gc.ca/lfwa/res_emp.htm


   



			
				Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude, but being that I have reserve experience...I know that there are Class B contracts.



NOT TO SOUND RUDE, but if you use your initiative and your almost a year's experience, you would look up what is posted for Competitions, such as those on the link I provided.​


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2008)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude, but being that I have reserve experience...I know that there are Class B contracts.
> 
> And I also said I was more curious about the Combat Arms reserve units.  AKA...can you get a 3 year Class B contract, as a reserve infanteer? If so what do you do?  what are your duties?
> 
> ...



How about you fill out your profile then?


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Mar 2008)

Why not go reg force for three years...


----------



## ark (24 Mar 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Why not go reg force for three years...



From his first post it looks like he does not want to go on tours.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Mar 2008)

Here is another internet link to Class B positions.  http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/air_reserve/jobs/jobs_e.asp

And CFSU(O) also posts Class B on the net (though these tend to be local jobs only) http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/ro/reserve-employment-opportunities_e.asp


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (24 Mar 2008)

Has nothing with me not wanting to go on tours, i'm reg force now, used to be reserves.

And I asked because I was curious, because I have friends who are considering getting out of the reg force, and going reserves, but as I have never been in the Army reserves, I thought geee, why not ask on here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2008)

Ask you did, and you got your answers. I'm not letting this get into the pissing contest it is already becoming.

The usual caveats apply.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

